# Low free T4 and high free T3?? Can't seem to find an answer...



## jenna (May 10, 2017)

About a month ago, my GP tested my TSH level and found it to be .680. He suspected thyroid issues despite the normal TSH, and decided to run more tests including TSH, free T4, and free T3. Here are the results from these tests:

TSH: .820 (ref. range: 0.400-5.000)

Free T4: 0.6 (ref. range: 0.6-1.5)

Free T3: 3.7 (ref. range: 2.5-4.0)

I'm a 20 year old female, and my symptoms include fatigue, hot flashes, insomnia, chronic digestive issues, and irregular menses.

I've been researching T4 and T3, but none of the sources I've come across have mentioned T4 and T3 levels on the opposite ends of the spectrum -- most correlate hyperthyroidism with both high T4 and T3, and hypothyroidism with low T4 and T3. My doctor is unavailable for the next week, so if anyone has any insight on these lab results I would greatly appreciate it!

Edit: I'm not currently taking any medications.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi and welcome.

I would ask your doctor to test thyroid antibodies, to include TPO, Tg/TgAB and TSI. Antibodies can skew test results so I'm guessing that's what's going on.

Do you have any familial history of thyroid issues?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Joplin 1975 beat me to it - I agree that antibodies testing would reveal the issue.


----------

